# Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen? -es bleibt bei wasser :-)



## geist4711 (3. August 2015)

*Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen? -es bleibt bei wasser *

da bei meinem board (biostar TA970) anscheinen die spannungsregler gerne überhitzen(nur bei längerem spielen zb city skylines oder mit prime95 nach ca 15min) und dann der rechner neu bootet (phenom2 X4 965 @3,8Ghz) will ich nun auf eine effizientere kühklung umsteigen.

derzeit habe ich: 
einen Grand carma cross -kühler der eigentlich die spawas und ram mitkühlen(soll) dieser saugt luft direkt von aussen an(14cm original-lüfter)
vorn einen 12cm(einblasend) für die festplatten
auf höhe der grafikkarte einen 12cm einblasend für die grafikkarte(1200u/min, wahlweise gedrosselt)
unter der grafikkarte einen 12cm(ausblasend) um die wärme der grafikkarte raus zu bekommen -900u/min
hinten einen 12cm ausblasend(1500 u/min)
alle lüfter sind enermax T.B. -silence
zum test hab ich noch einen ca 8cm lüfter direkt über den spannungswandlern positioniert was die sache verbessert aber nicht die abstürze beseitigt.

cpu bleibt bei prime schön bei max 55° nur die spawas klettern gaaanz langsam immer mehr richtung 70° und dann steigt der rechner aus.

angedacht ist nun, einen luftkühler aus einem alten vorhandenen klima-gerät zu verwenden und damit cpu und spawas mit einer kleinen eheimpumpe zu kühlen.
evtl bekommt der ca 30x30x5cm kühler noch einen grossen 20cm lüfter -zuschaltbar.

kühlmittel ist silikonöl angedacht(viskosität 50), da nicht leitend(falls es mal leckt) und nicht toxisch und eine bessere wärmeleitfähigkeit wie wasser hat.
hatte früher schonmal ne WK nur für die cpu und will diesmal weg von wasser.
cpu soll per cuplex  kryos delrin gekühlt werden und der kühler soll dann aussen seitlich am pc befestigt werden und möglichst ohne lüfter laufen (daher auch die grösse).

nun fragen: 
hat irgendwer mal beim biostar TA 970 die spawas wasser gekühlt und kennt die passenden kühler dafür?
bisher hab ich nur so einen universal-kühler gefunden wo man verschieden lange kupferplatten drunter schrauben kann.

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit silikonöl-kühlung gemacht? gerade in bezug auf dichtringe usw wär das interessant.

gedanken und anregungen zu dem ganzen sind immer gern willkommen, gerade jetzt in der planungsphase.

mfg
robert


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

ken mich bei amd boards nicht so gut aus..jedoch kan ich dir raten dich bei den bekanten herstelern mal umzuschauen obs ein direktes kit gibt oder es gibt auch wenige aber nutzbare universalküler...auch wen diese meist niht sehr umfangreich sind ... sprich die külleistung ist beser wi luft, aber nen angepaster waserkühler könte da viel mer leisten


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Silikonöle kriechen gerne und gut, so dicht wie man es dort bräuchte, bekommt man den Kühlkreislauf als Privatperson im leben nicht befürchte ich und dann wird es ne unglaubliche sauerei


----------



## P2063 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Ich kenne eigentlich nur Ölkühlungen, bei denen das komplette Board in ein Becken voll Öl getaucht wird, aber wenn ich das so lese soll es quasi eine Wasserkühlung werden, die aber statt Wasser mit Öl als Kühlmittel befüllt werden soll?

Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich Sinnvoll, da sowohl die Temperatur der einzelnen Komponenten als auch des Kühlmittelskreislaufs weit unterhalb der Siedetemperatur des "Standardkühlmittels" Wasser liegt. Bei anderen Hochleistungskühlmethoden z.B. im KFZ Bereich kann es sinnvoll sein, ein Hochtemperatur Kühlmittel wie z.B. Evans Power Cool 180° oder Glykol einzusetzen, aber wie gesagt - der Kreislauf bleibt unter der Siedetemperatur von Wasser, daher macht es Thermodynamisch wenig Sinn.  

Abgesehen davon haben die meisten Öle auch noch eine wesentlich schlechte Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wasser.

€:
wenn ich mir die Beschreibung der aktuellen Luftkühlung so durchlese (vielleicht visualisiere ich das grade auch nur falsch bei mir im Kopf) scheint mir das Luftungskonzept auch nicht optimal zu sein. Ich bin sowieso kein Fan von diesen Topdown-Kühlern, und hier klingt es so, als ob der Lüfter die warme Luft der CPU Abwärme noch auf die eh schon heißen Spannungswandler bläst.

Mir sieht das im Gehäuse momentan nach einem wilden wirrwarr warmer Luftverwirbelungen aus, das würde ich erst mal dahingehend optimieren, dass man einen schön sauberen vorne-unten kalte Luft rein, oben-hinten warme Luft raus Durchzug hat.


----------



## geist4711 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

das ist bisher der einzige punkt wo ich leichte befürchtungen hab, das es mir durch die verbinder kriecht  aber, es leitet ja zum glück nicht also muss man ab und an auswischen  .....
fertige spawas-kühler set's hab ich besher keine gefunden.
mfg
robert


----------



## Research (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Warum holst du dir keine Nachrüstkühler?

https://www.caseking.de/aluminium-kuehlerset-8-stueck-mit-3m-8810-klebepads-silber-zura-233.html


----------



## geist4711 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

das board hat schon einen luftkühler auf den spawas drauf, reicht aber selbst mit kleinem extra-lüfter dadrüber nicht. 
mfg
robert


----------



## Research (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

WLP ersetzen?
Die werden gerne mal madig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Hallo Geist4711,

Dein Kühlkörper sieht eigentlich gut aus. Wenn Du schon einen extra Lüfter draufgesetzt hast, wäre der nächste Ansatz, ob der Wärmeübergang von den Spawas zum Kühler gut ist. Durch das Gewicht der CPU-Kühler gibt es eine Biegelinie auf dem Mainboard und es kann zur Ablösung vom Kühlkörper kommen. Ich sehe auf den Bildern zum Mainboard zwei große Verschraubungen. Versuch dem Kühlkörper mal kraftfrei auszubauen. In der Regel sind sie verklebt, dann lass ihn dran, muss aber nicht sein. Diese Kühlkörper sind von der Oberflächengröße und der Leitfähigkeit extrem gut und könnten eine Alternative werden. Ansonst bleibt die Frage, ob die Luft im Gehäuse kalt genug ist.
https://geizhals.de/enzotech-mos-c10-mosfet-kuehler-a479016.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Lieben Gruß
Hilo Ho


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Ich würds auch mal mit einem besseren Kupferkühler probieren.

Enzotech RAM-KÃ?hler MOS-C10 - passiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Enzotech RAM-KÃ?hler BMR-C1 High Profile - passiv: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Enzotech Mosfet-KÃ?hler MOS-C1 - passiv: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Für einen Testlauf würd ich die gar nicht ankleben, leg den Tower einfach auf die Seite und setz die Kühlkörper mit einem Tupfen Wärmeleitpaste auf die Mosfets drauf.


----------



## geist4711 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

ja, dass der kühler reichen sollte, hab ich auch gedacht als ich vor ca einem halben jahr ein bessers board suchte -pustekuchen
werde mir mal vorsichtig ansehen wie das bei dem mit der WLP ausschaut, hab genug davon da, und wenn das nicht hilft mal mit einem anderen versuchen, hab noch einiges an kühlern mit hohen finnen hier aus dem verstärkerbau -mal schaun was da passt.  
mit etwas glück komm ich ja doch um den aufwendigen und teuren flüssigkühlungs-kram rum, schmeckt mir nämlich nicht wirklich 

mfg
robert


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wirklich die Kühlung der SpaWas das Problem ist, sondern deren Leistungsfähigkeit.
Die besseren Boards für AM3+ haben durch die Bank weg 8+2 Phasen, dein Board 4+1.

Besteht das Problem auch, wenn du die CPU nicht übertaktest, sondern mal testweise @stock betreibst und undervoltest?


----------



## geist4711 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

das board ist laut hersteller bis 140w-cpu's spezifiziert, dürfte also eigentlich reichen.
mir ist gestern noch aufgefallen das der chipsatz fühlbar heiss wird der spawa-kühler aber nicht sosehr(evtl WLP also) und hab den kleinen lüfter nun mal da drüber lüften lassen und es ändert sich nicht wirklich was..... 
heute mal zur probe die gehäuse-rückwand, also die seite wo das mainboard sitzt abmontiert, das scheint ein klein wenig zu helfen, aber nicht ausschlaggebend -die vom cpu-lüfter von aussen angesaugte luft dürfte nun wohl besser aus dem gehaüse raus gedrückt werden aber so das optimale ist das noch nicht  und grossartig was ändern tut sich auch nicht, vieleicht 2 grad......

achja, der temp-wert der immer so hoch steigt bevor der rechner aussteigt ist TMPIN2 angezeigt von hardwaremonitor und ich weiss das der nicht besonders zuverlässig ist, aber, normal liegt der bei 40-45° im idle, geht dann zügig auf ca 60° und langsam auf ca 70° hoch wenn der rechner dann so ca 15min prime95(vers27.9 vers1 test small FFT) macht.

spannungsabsenkung der cpu um eine stufe(ca 0,1v) @3,8ghz brachte keine änderung senkt den verbrauch der cpu laut hwmonitor aber auf 122,x watt gegenüber 124,x watt -alles nicht weltbewegend.....

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*



geist4711 schrieb:


> das board ist laut hersteller bis 140w-cpu's spezifiziert, dürfte also eigentlich reichen.


Aber Du übertaktest Deine 140W CPU. Hast Du die Spannung reduziert? Ansonsten ist der Bedrf im Extremfall höher



geist4711 schrieb:


> mir ist gestern noch aufgefallen das der chipsatz fühlbar heiss wird der spawa-kühler aber nicht sosehr(evtl WLP also) und hab den kleinen lüfter nun mal da drüber lüften lassen und es ändert sich nicht wirklich was.....
> heute mal zur probe die gehäuse-rückwand, also die seite wo das mainboard sitzt abmontiert, das scheint ein klein wenig zu helfen, aber nicht ausschlaggebend -die vom cpu-lüfter von aussen angesaugte luft dürfte nun wohl besser aus dem gehaüse raus gedrückt werden aber so das optimale ist das noch nicht  und grossartig was ändern tut sich auch nicht, vieleicht 2 grad......


Was sich lohnt, ist ein kleiner Lüfter, der auf die Rückseite vom Mainboard bläst. Dazu muss man natürlich idealerweise ein Loch in die Gehäuseseitenwand bohren. Aber schon ein 40mm Lüfter kühlt fühlbar, wenn er genau auf der Lötstellen der Spawas bläst. Bei Dir geht es um jedes Grad, dass wäre eine billige Lösung. Wenn Platz genug ist, kann der Kühler auch ohne Durchgang nach Außen etwas bringen, alleine die Umluft hilft enorm.  Du sagst ja, dass sich der Effekt erst nach langer Zeit einstellt.


----------



## geist4711 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

hab nun reichlich probiert, gemessen usw usw....
letzendlich hab ich mir jetzt einen cpu-kühler und einen kühler für die spannungswandler der passen sollte bestellt.
da ich noch ein klimagerät und als aquarianer etliche pumpen (eheim 1046) hab, brauch ich den radiarot und pumpe nicht kaufen.
ersteinmal wird dann alles testweise verbunden und dann auf dichtigkleit geprüft. 
wenn dicht, lege ich den pc auf die seite das im fehlerfall das wasser nicht aufs board oderso läuft, bau das cdrom um das es wieder waagerecht funktioniert und montiere den radiator an die dann oberseite des pc's und hoffe dann ruhe zu haben 
so spare ich mir den silikon-öl-kram(fast 50€) und kühle trotzdem flüssig. 
alle kühler werden auch für spätere projekte(wechsel auf intel-cpu) wenn ich das mainboard entsprechend aussuche passen, -evtl einen kühler für die spawas dann zukaufen da die neueren board oft 2 brauchen.
wenn die teile da sind wird's weitergehen...
mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

teile sind nun da, soweit alles i.o.
gespült wurde mit spülmittel/wasser gemisch über ca 3std.
erster test des systems ohne schon im rechner eingebaut zu sein zeigt, das die eheim 1046 relativ wenig wasser durchdrückt, da der radiator nur 10mm-rohre hat und einige meter rohr zusammenkommen. 
sollte aber ausreichend von der wassermenge sein sonst hol ich mir noch eine stärkere pumpe.
in den nächsten tagen wird erstmal der rechner umgemodelt und auf die seite gekippt, so das das mainboard überkopf waagerecht liegt das wenn doch wasser austritt dieses vom mainboard weg läuft.

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Viel Erfolg. Reichlich Aufwand, da wäre ein neues Board unter Umständen billiger gewesen. Aber wo hätte da der Spaß gelegen. Ich freue mich auf Fotos, wenn Du fertig bist.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## geist4711 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

so, war nun ca 3std beschäftigt alles einzubauen und anzupassen.
der kühler für die spawas musste ich erstlmal lassen mit wasser zu kühlen, da ich mit mit den maßen vertan hab -brauche alswo erstmal ne zwischenplatte aus kupfer die dann auf den kühler anpasst.
bei der demontage des kühlers hab ich dann noch festgestellt das die ab werk da ein ca 1mm dickes silikonpan als 'wärmeleitpad' benutzt haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein wunder das der kühler so nix wegschafft. hab dann die schrauben vom wasserkühler genommen, den pad weggelassen und leitpaste drauf gemacht.
dazu  hab ich dann einen alten 80mm cpu-lüfter drüber montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der chipsatz zwischen grafikkarte und cpusockel hat einen 60mm lüfter bekommen, von einer ehemaligen grafikkarte.
achja, den cpu-lüfteranschluss hab ich nach aussen gelegt und den lüfter vom grand carma cross auf den radiator gelegt der dann hochdreht wenn's der cpu zu warm wird.

nach einer runde prime 95 'small FFT' (ca 20min) bei 29grad zimmertemp war die temperatur der spawas bei 56°(gestern bei knapp70) die cpu bei 44°(gestern 56) hat also ca 10 grad bei hoher raumtemperatur gebracht.
morgen mal spiele testen wie da die temperaturen dann sind.

wenn ich die kupferplatte für den spawa-kühler hab, geht es weiter und der kühler für die spawas wird getauscht.

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Klingt doch alles sehr gut. Na dann, frohes Spielen. Wieviel Fabriken und Schiffe hast Du inzwischen?
Bei mir sackt die CPU-Leistung immer häufiger weh, wenn hunderte von Jägern in Kämpfe verwickelt 
sind. Ich  hoffe Deine CPU versauert Dir nicht den Spielspaß. Mir reicht bei dem nur zwei Kerne 
nutzendem X-Rebirth der FX nicht mehr aus und ein i5-4670K kommt voll an seine Grenzen.

Für die Königin 
Lieben Gruß Hilo Ho


----------



## geist4711 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

achnee?! hilo  grüss die königin  
bin mit dem phenom noch zufrieden leistungstechnisch bei rebirth, hab da so ca50 fabs, er nutz auch alle kerne recht voll und gleichmässig. 

wobei das nicht das 'schlimmste' spiel hier ist, cityskylines quält da mehr -ab und an abstürze und ich hoffe die sind nun geschichte....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

hier noch das bild vom radiator.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der 14cm-lüfter vom alten luftkühler sitzt mittlerweile unter dem radiator damit die abwärme nach oben raus geht.
im hintergrund sieht man den wasserbehälter mit der eheim 1048 pumpe.
verschlauchung ist alles komplett in 10/13mm und alle anschlüsse, ausser am radiator, sind mit überwurfmutter.
wasserinhalt (destiliertes wasser ohne zusätze) des systems selbst ca1L, insgesamt derzeit 3L.

im momnet schaue ich noch nach einem kupferstück(120x25x5mm) um den kühler für die spannungswandler anzupassen, dann kommt dieser mit in den kreislauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach einem 20cm-lüfter der mehr luftdruck macht um diese durch die recht feinen vielen finnen der radiators zu drücken schaue ich auch noch.

hat hier jemand tipps welcherlüfter mit 18-20cm durchmesser besonders viel luftdruck liefert?

evtl wird dann auch die pumpe noch getauscht, da der riesen eheim pumpen-klotz nur wenig leistung macht wenn, wie bei mir, durch den radiator recht viel wassersäule zu bewegen ist -daher ist der radiator auch liegend angeordnet, damit nicht soviel wasser hoch zu fördern ist.
die laing pumpen sind sehr interessant aber auch sehr teuer, evtl nehme ich auch die Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic, dann mit ausgleichsbehälter und 1/4" anschlüssen.

hat hier jemand noch einen tipp/anregungen dazu?

zum schluss noch eine gesamtaufnahme des ganzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schönheit ist bei meinem system zweitrangig, es soll funktionieren 

habe gestern auch nochmal eine halbe stunde prime95 (small FFT) laufen lassen und konnte feststellen das die temperaturen des systems sich nun bei 49° cpu, 56° spannungswandler und 37° wassertemperatur einpendelt -raumtemperatur ca 28°.

mfg
robert


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

nimms mir nicht für übel...aber das sieht doch schrecklich aus 


wer stellt sich denn sowas in seine Wohnung 
Und günstig war das ganze sicherlich auch nicht...


Klar, das basteln bringt in erster Linie natürlich spass, aber manchmal ist es evtl. doch besser das Geld zu nehmen und in gänzlich neue Hardware zu investieren.

Aber insteressant ist es natürlich alle mal


----------



## geist4711 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

ja, es sieht momentan nicht 'hübsch und ordentlich' aus, das zu kritisieren ist auch nicht schlimm, da es ja noch nicht fertig ist.

aber, so wie es aufgebaut ist, geht es teils auch nicht anders. 
zb gib es kein gehäuse meines wissen nach, wo man das mainboard waagerecht und 'auf dem kopf', also mit den steckplätzen nach unten montieren kann, um wenn es einen wasserschaden gibt das wasser vom mainboard weg laufen zu lassen.

zum preis, ich habe jetzt ca 100 euro ausgegeben. 
das für eine kühlung die wesentlich effektiver und leiser läuft als die vorherige reine luftkühlung und die nächsten jahre weiter genutzt und erweitert werden kann, auch wenn ich mal das mainboard/CPU wechsel. 
dazu kommt, das das system noch im aufbau ist und unterm wohnzimmertisch sieht man es kaum  .

wenn es alles fertig ist, sollte es wohl alles wieder in einem gehäuse platz finden.
ich bin derzeit nebenbei am überlegen ein anderes altes gehäuse zu nehmen(oder ehr fast nur den mainboard-halter) und dieses so umzubauen, das sich daraus genau solch ein gehäuse ergibt.

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Hallo Robert,

Ich Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es funktioniert und Du aus dem Phenom raus quetscht, was drin ist. Aber irgendwann hat jedes System seinen Point of no Return. Man sollte es dann aufgeben. Ein billigst H81 und ein i5-4460 kosten nicht die Welt. Aber basteln macht ja auch Spaß. Der Spawa Kühler sieht aber leicht verzogen aus. Montier ihn, bau ihn wieder ab und schau Dir die WLP-Abdrücke an, ob sie gleichmäßig sind. Viel Spaß beim Testen!

Mit lieben Gruß


----------



## geist4711 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

jepp, auf dauer wird das board und die cpu auch nicht bleiben. wenn zen rauskommt, wird entschieden ob ich richtung amd oder intel ein neues board und cpu(evtl auch ram) hol, bis dahin muss dashier noch reichen 
die kühler für die spannungswandler ist nochnicht montiert -war zu kurz und zu schmal, aber das dicke silikon-wärmeleitpad rausnehmen und nenn lüfter drauf hat auch schonmal was gebracht.
das verzogen aussehen wirkt nur auf dem bild so(habs sicherheitshalber nachgeschaut) sch.... handy-bilder 
hab heute noch paar lüfter(enermax strom und ne regelung bestellt, mal sehn wie sich das dann mit dem radiator zusammen macht und wie ich das dann leiser kriege(gehäuse drum).

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Um den Spannungswandlerkühlerboden wirklich plan zu bekommen, klebe Dir 400er Nasssandpapier auf eine Glasplatte und schleife den Boden solange, bis alle Bereiche tragen.


----------



## geist4711 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

guter tipp, werde ich beherzigen, danke.
werd ich mit dem kupferstück was da noch drunter soll dann auch gleich machen, bei ober und unterseite.

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

so, die beiden enermax-storm lüfter und die steuerung mit temp-anzeige sind nun da.
lüfter getestet und auf ein passendes brett montiert und die temp-sensoren je an ein- und ausgehende kupferleitung am radiator angeschlossen.
dritter kanal der steuerung zeigt die gehäuse-innen-temperatur, die nach dem hochfahren der raumtemperatur entspricht.

lüfter sind natürlich recht laut, gerade in der boost-einstellung bis 3500u/min, aber, man kann sie wenn der pc nur leerlauf oderso macht ja abschalten; im normalen vollastbetrieb mit prime95 reichen schon 1000u/min aus um die cpu bei 42° zu halten (raumtemp 25°) und das wasser dabei auf 27° zu halten.
einen temp-sensor hab ich testweise mal beim prime-test im lüftstrom positioniert(vom multimeter) zeigt 31°...

sehr sehr schönes ergebnis 

die tage wird noch der mosfet-kühler fertig gemacht und mit in den wasserkreislauf eingebunden da ich jetzt auch das kupferstück dafür hab -das mach ich aber in daddys werkstatt im garten, da steht ne ständerbohrmaschine.....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

habe mir nun auchnoch eine neue, weil druckstärkere, pumpe bestellt.
es wird eine laing DDC 1T mit acool deckel und AGB samt phobya metall-bottom. so wird das ganze schön schwer und damit schall-arm, erhoffe ich mir jedenfalls 

wenn das zeug anfang der woche da ist, werde ich weitersehen, ob ich erstmal auf die neue pumpe umbaue um später das system nochmal zu eröffnen und den spawa-kühler ein zu bauen, wenn ich dann endlich ma dazu komme den zusammenzubauen -zeit ist knapp für solche grösseren aktionen im moment -komme einfach nicht dazu in den garten zu fahren wo die ständerbohrmaschine steht  ......

ach, und für ganz viel später ist noch ein wakü für die grafikkarte angedacht, so kann ich dann nahezu lüfterlos im pc bleiben und es wird sehr still hier im zimmer, solange die sturmlüfter nicht laufen -beim spielen dürfen sie dann vorsich hinn 'knurren' -knurren, ist deren vordringliches geräusch bei ca 1000-1500u/min....

oops, und ganz vergessen, ich hab etwas umgestellt nachdem ich nun die lüftersteuerung drin hab.
auch weil das system so auf der seite liegend trotz ausgehendem heck-lüfter gerne wärme staute und man nurnoch sehr sehr sehr schlecht ans innere kam(nurnoch indem man den rechner anhebt/schwenkt). er steht nun auf dem kopf, also mit den füssen nach oben.
so sitzt der cpu-kühler unten und würde wenn überhaupt in richtung netzteil tropfen. über diesen ist ein cd-cover schräge angebaut, das das feuchte nass dann ableitet, wenn es doch mal austritt.... 
anbei bilder:
vorderansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


innenaufbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'geschlossen' wegen besserer lüftführung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


boah is der rechner dreckig, das sieht man aber nur bei blitzlicht-fotos 

ich werde weiter berichten.....

mfg
robert


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Sieht sehr rustikal aus, wenn ich das so sagen darf. Ich weiß, du machst das aus Spaß was ja völlig ok ist, aber ist in näherer Zukunft neuere Hardware geplant? 
Allein der Kabelsalat im Gehäuse  Für mich unvorstellbar^^


----------



## geist4711 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

ja, die hardware ist nicht die neueste und gerade derzeit ist das system von innen sehr unaufgeräumt, wegen den noch unfertigen und teils auch nur temporären umbauten 
die hardware an sich, also cpu board und graka müssen noch etwas halten, neuanschaffungen gibt es frühestens nächstes jahr und dann erstmal die cpu wohl. aber, da warte ich erstmal ab was ZEN können wird und ob sich ein AMD oder Intel unterbau ergibt. 
etwas besser wird es wenn die pumpe und der kühler für die spawas reinkommen, dann geht schonmal der jetzige lüfter über den spawas weg und evtl auch der über der northbridge. abwarten ob das dann alles so klappt und weiter stück für stück umbauen, wenn's so fertig ist wie ich es mir wünsche hab ich wieder ein aufgeräumteres inneres  .....

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Äußerlichkeiten sind zwar ganz nett, aber es zählt, was rauskommt. Und wenn Du die alte Gurke jetzt auf Höchstleistung trimmen kannst, wird der Spielspaß steigen und Du hast dazu das gute Gefühl, alles was möglich ist,  gemacht zu haben. Ist der Spawas-Kühler im Einsatz? Dessen Ergebnisse würden mich interessieren. Und wenn Du in der nächsten Bauphase alles INS Gehäzse bekommst, wäre es noch schöne, aber Dein Gehäuse hat die esten Tage auch schon lange hinter sich.


----------



## geist4711 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

spawa-kühler ist, nachdem er ja nicht passte und erst eine kupferplatte als unterbau bekommt damit er passt, leider nochnicht im einsatz -komme nicht dazu den unterbau zu fertigen, soll aber bald soweit sein.

alles INS gehäuse wird schwierig, mindestens der radiator ist dafür zu gross  . bis auf den soll aber aller rein wandern.

zuletz des gehäsue, ja das sorgenkind  dazu mal folgende story  :
zu anfang nach dem kauf, noch mit anderem system, alles tutti.
dann, mit anderem system und längerem gebrauch, zeigten sich erste fehler im design usw.
es wurden übrigens nachträglich  alle seiten mit dünnem armaflex beklebt, macht die sache etwas leiser, wenn auch nur kaum merklich 

zb der lüfter vorn, der die festplatten kühlen soll, tut das nicht wirklich effektiv und saugt nur durch kleine schlitze luft an -daher die ausschnitte an der front -für viele(auch mich) sicher hässlich, aber funktional, und, er hat sogar einen staubfilter bekommen 

dann die seitenteil-lüfter. schön und gut aber eigentlich an der falschen stelle um der grafikkarte und der cpu die aussenluft auch genau dahin zu bringen, wo gebraucht werden würde.
also hand angelegt und die original schwachen aber leisen lüfter getauscht und versetzt -ergebniss besser aber nicht ganz. 
also, seitenteil nochmal umgebaut und für die CPU einen tunnel nach aussen gesetzt das der lüfter seine luft direkt von aussen kriegen kann.
ergebnis:für die cpu besser, aber, 

die grafikkarte erhitzt immernoch alles um sich rum recht doll -und das obwohl ich extra ein modell genommen hab, 
wo die luft eigentlich direkt nach aussen gehen soll -eigentlich. 
in der praxis geht viel zu allen seiten der grafikkarte raus -also gab es an der unterseite noch einen leisen langsamlaufenden lüfter der dort die luft absaugt und raus befördert -ergebnis: schon besser...
leider gab es insgesamt nun garkeine staubfilter mehr, ausser dem beim festplattenlüfter und es zeigte sich wie kompliziert die grafikkarte etc zu entstauben sind -grumpf!

daher, unter anderem dann, der weg zur wasserkühlung. die soll, wenn alles fertig ist, die wärme im gehäuse minimieren und rausführen und alles soll, mit staubfiltern und 1-2lüftern leise laufen.
dazu wird das gehäuse wohl nicht weiter genutzt werden können, es ist eh schon  recht 'fertig'...
wie und was ich da genau tu, bin ich noch am sondieren -siehe hinlegen etc ders ganzen.
wenn ich dann weis was es wird, wird neu aufgebaut, dann auch mit optischem anspruch 

natürlich hab ich mich auch im fertigmarkt bei gehäusen umgeschaut und, naja, entweder horrent teuer und kaum brauchbar, oder billig und noch unbrauchbarer 
das liegt sicher auch daran das ich einen nicht alltäglichen anspruch auf das was da kommen bzw werden soll habe 
wenn neu, dann soll das ganze so aufgebaut sein, das bei einer undichtigkeit nicht eine andere kompenente oder das was undicht ist, einen wasserschaden krieg.

da heisst der kühler der cpu sollte so sitzen das bei wasser nicht alles auf die grafikkarte tropft, womit dann nurnoch gehäsue gehen, die das board nicht 'standartmässig' verbaut haben sondern so gedreht, das das wasser weg von der GPU geht -damit fallen die meisten kaufbaren gehäsue raus.....

dann will ich für den luft aus- und ein-lass des radiator's einen  kanal machen, das einersetz die lüfter volle luft bekommen aber möglichst leise sind -nicht ganz einfach, aber ich habe eine idee dazu, luftkanäle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas dürfte recht leise bleiben, gerade wenn die luftkanäle auch mit armaflex o.ä. ausgekleidet sind, passt aber sicher kaum ins gehäuse rein  -kenne sowas ähnliches aus dem klima-bau, da funzt es recht gut.......
mal sehen wann ich da mit den ersten holzgehäusen anfange zu testen, steht aber recht weit hinten auf meiner liste 

ich werde berichten  .........

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*



geist4711 schrieb:


> die grafikkarte erhitzt immernoch alles um sich rum recht doll -und das obwohl ich extra ein modell genommen hab,
> wo die luft eigentlich direkt nach aussen gehen soll -eigentlich.


Es ist immer nur ein Teil der Luft....


----------



## geist4711 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

genau so ist es.

im gegensatz zu vielen anderen modellen und aufbauten, gibt es bei der HIS karte einen radialen lüfter, der vom ende der karte aus den luftstrom über den kühlkörper direkt nach aussen drückt.
ein tolles system eigentlich, die erwärmte luft direkt nach aussen zu führen.
nur, leider gibt es zuviele schlitze zu allen seiten wo die luft auch durch drückt und der auslass, eine nur ein slot hohe geschlitzte öffnung, reicht nicht aus um den vom lüfter erzeugten luftstrom komplett durch die blende gehen zu lassen. so drückt viel luft trotzem in das gehäuse anstatt aus diesem hinaus.
wie so oft, ist die idee also gut, nur die ausführung bzw umsetzung 'humpelt'.....

die wasserkühlung, so wie ich sie umsetzen will, eben mit dem radiator aussen, hat diesen nachteil nicht und wenn dann CPU, SPAWAS, grafikkarte, also die haupt-wärmequellen per wasser gekühlt werden, dürfte ein wenig luftzug für das restliche zur kühlung ausreichen. 
das soll der lüfter der die HHD's belüftet übernehmen, der ja einen staubfilter hat und der rückseitige normale lüfter(beides 12cm versionen mit gleicher drehzahl; max 1200u/min) die luft wieder hinaus befördern.  
dann soll der pc ansonsten auch zu sein.

wenn das doch nicht so hinhaut hab ich noch eine idee im hinterkopf:
die lüfter die für den radiator ansaugen, die luft aus dem jetzigen pc ansaugen lassen, alle gehäuselüfter (insgesammt drei) nach innen pusten lassen, und die luft über den kanal (wie bei der skitze)
dann weg vom pc führen. 
das gäbe 'mächtig sturm im inneren' wenn die lüfter unter last dann aufgedreht werden und ansonsten laufen alle nur langsam vor sich hin bzw sind ganz aus(die strumlüfter zb  ).

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

heute ein update:
hab nun die neue pumpe (laing DDC -1T) zusammen mit plexi-aufsatz, metall-bottom und AGB von alphacool bekommen, montiert und getestet. lief soweit gut bis sie leider qualmte und es nun erstmal ein RMA gibt -beim b-ware boden war kein isolier-pad dabei und es sah auch nicht danach aus das man es brauchen würde -naja, es zeigte sich dann das man es doch braucht....
also wird es bis die neue pumpe drin ist noch dauern.

dafür bin ich im netz über eine EVGA GTX770 superclocked inkl. alphacool WK gestossen die ich mir heute abgeholt hab und diese wird meine jetzige R9-280x ersetzen weil es doch schwierig ist da einen fullcover-WK für zu kriegen(könnte auf verdacht kaufen und wieder tauschen aber der rechner hier kann nicht maleben tagelang still liegen, is ja der hauptrechner).

somit wird, wenn die pumpe wieder da ist, die grafikkarte auch gleich mit ins system integriert 
damit wird es dann gleich schon ein stück leiser unterm tisch da 2 der 12cm-lüfter dann abgebaut werden können weil die für eine wassergekühlte grafikkarte nichtmehr nötig sind 
bin schon neugierig wie die karte dann mit meinen sachen die ich so mach klarkommt.

ich werde berichten wie es weiter geht.....
edit: der spawa-kühler ist nochimmer nicht fertig  komme aber evtl morgen dazu....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

so, heut' kam ich endlich dazu den kühler für die spannungswandler fertig zu machen.
bohren, gewinde schneiden, schleifen (am kaufkühler gabs tatsächlich einen gnubbel am halter das das teil nicht plan auflag) wärmeleitpaste dazwischen und so schauts nu aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu noch bilder der teile der pumpe die noch hier sind, die laing + metallbottom sind noch in der RMA:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und von der grafikkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn die pumpe wieder da ist geht's weiter. 
dann wird erstmal der testkreislauf gespült und geschaut das ja alles dicht ist und danach alles in den rechner gebaut.

werde berichten wies weiter geht.....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

bin heute über einen gebrauchten benchtabel gestolpert, der mir als neues innenleben für mein neues gehäuse dienen wird. 
da kann ich dann, wenn ich den entsprechend drehe, auch alle komponenten so verbauen, das wenn es doch ein leck gibt, nix in netzteil oderso laufen kann und das wasser auch nicht auf mainboard oderso läuft.
es wird dann eine art haube und front aus holz geben, die um das ganze als aussengehäuse gesetzt wird -genaueres erst wenn ich den table hab und ich genaue abmessungen, anordnung der teile usw sehen kann.
mit der holzoptik passt es dann auch bestens hier ins wohnzimmer wo eh viel naturholz lackiert steht.

ich werde weiter berichten.....

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Ich bin vor allem auf die Ergebnisse Deines Spawa-Kühlers gespannt. Hoffentlich liegt er flächig auf und es gibt Anpressdruck auf alle Mosfets.
Wenn Du die Schrauben zu fest anziehst, könnte er sich leicht wölben. Auch das Mainboard kann sich immer leicht durchbiegen. Der dicke
Klebepad unter dem originalen Kühlkörper wird seinen Sinn gehabt haben. Auh zu steife Wasseranschlüsse könnten zu einer seitlichen
Verkippung führen. Achte da ein bisschen drauf.

Viel Spaß beim Weiterbasteln!


----------



## geist4711 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

die gleichen fragen bzw überlegungen hab ich auch angestellt und werde vor der montage alle spawas mit der schieblehre ausmessen um dann sehen zu können ob ich irgendwo was tun muss.
schlimmsten falls hab ich hier noch wärmeleitpads liegen die dünner und nachgiebiger sind als der dicke kaum nach giebige silikonstreifen der vorher montiert war.
wobei, die bauteile dürfte alle gleich hoch sein da mit dem luftkühler und nur wärmeleitpaste keine probleme auftauchen -wir werden es sehen bzw ich werde berichten, wenn die pumpe endlich da ist  und alles zusammenkommt.
bin auch schon gespannt wie sich dann die GTX770 schlägt und ob sich da was drehen lässt in richtig höheres OC, die R9 280x hier geht auch mit 1080 Mhz chiptakt aber 1100 macht sie zicken mit afterburner -allerdings auch unter luft 
wobei ich schon zufrieden bin wenn die teils 5% weniger leistung die die hat ausgeglichen werden, da es eh eine SC ist dürfte das schnell ereicht sein, wenn nicht so schon der fall ist 

achja, nächste woche kommt auch mein neuer benchtable, da kann ich dann wohl gleich alles dadruff bauen *freu*

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Nimm auf jedem Fall nicht leitende Wärmeleitpaste.  
Nur so als Schlauscheißer Tipp.....


----------



## geist4711 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

jo, ist jetzschon nichtleitende paste, flüssigmetall oder anderes evtl leitendes würd ich ncht nehmen -kenn ich aus dem verstärkerbau....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

die pumpe ist heute angekommen und die neuen komponenten laufen grad zur spülung in destiliertem wasser(in der flasche ist kein trinkwasser  )
alles dicht und läuft mit hohem durchsatz......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn der benchtabel kommt gibt's den grossen umbau und ich werde berichten.

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Destilliertes Wasser ist relativ aggressiv, weil es durch CO2 einen pH-Wert von ca. 5 bekommt.  Ich würde Zusätze dazu geben. 
Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## geist4711 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

ich bin kein freund von zusätzen, jedenfalls nicht von den üblichen kaufbaren, weil immer gern verschleiertz wird was genau drin ist.
da ich drauf achte das möglichst nicht zuviele unterschiedliche metalle im kreislauf sind, bisher nur kupfer, lötzinn wohl etwas und nickel, kann ich erstmal beobachten ob sich was tut, denk ich.
ob ich später doch was zusetz, muss ich sehn und mich vorher genauer informieren wozu was etc an zusätzen.
meine erste kühlung mit wasser hatte nichmal destiliertes drin sondern normales kranwasser, und ausser bissel kupferaustrieb vom radiator und kalk, passierte nix 

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

so, der benchtable ist nun auch da....

also los mit dem umbau:
erstmal alles aus dem altenrechner raus.
dann das board auf den benchtable geschraubt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann alles verschlaucht.
anschliessend system befüllt und auf dichtigkeit geprüft. --alles dicht--
danach die laufwerke, bis auf das cdrom(sata-stippe zu kurz) das kommt später, wird ja fast nie genutzt einbauen und den rest wie lüftersteuerung einbauen.
nun der grosse test und alles zusammen hochfahren -alles soweit in ordnung. 
nach der treiberinstallation(neuester nv- treiber 355.xx) dann erstmal bissel so temperaturen überschauen -alles im grünen bereich.

so schaut es nun aus, noch frei im wohnzimmer stehend im chaos des 'drumrum direkt nach dem basteln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann wird das erste spiel gestartet, cities-skylines.
temperaturen pendel sich bei 41° für die cpu und 37° für die gpu ein TMPIN1 bei 26°,  TMPIN2 bei 49°, wasser bei 27°C und zimmertemperatur derzeit 22° --
also alles bestens und bis auf einen enermax tb-silent 12cm der auf 1200 umdrehungen läuft, die beiden enermax sturm(an der lüftersteuerung nur beim spielen auf 1000rpm laufend) und das netzteil, ist das system nun lüfterlos und so frei im raum ohne gehäuse und noch nicht unterm tisch schon leiser als vorher 
die spannungswandler haben übrigens dünne wärmeleitpads bekommen, da ich nach dem abnehmen des luftkühlers ein wenig das gefühl hatte, die abdrücke wären unterschiedlich und somit die höhe der bauteile, messen konnte ich aber nix 

soweit also ein voller erfolg.
dietage kommt noch das cdrom mit ins system und zu heut abend wird der ganze kram noch unter den tisch wandern.
später, wenn ich dazu zeit habe, kommt noch eine holz-gehäuseschale für das ganze wozu ich den radiator noch anders hinsetzen muss.

aber da werde ich dann später drüber berichten....


----------



## geist4711 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

habe nun die beiden enermax 'sturm' lüfter gegen 2 tb-silence getauscht, beide mit max 1500u/min, da mir die 'sturm' mit ihren knurrenden motorengeräusch auch bei niedriger drehzahl, doch zu laut waren. 
werde demnächst evtl noch 2 'pressure' bestellen und die nehmen, da die 'tb-silence' viel weniger luft durch den radi drücken, als die 'sturm' bei gleicher umdrehungszahl, das ist aber nochnicht sicher, muss erst sehen wie die jetzigen sich bei verscheidenen spielen usw machen, also ob die kühlung reicht oder irgendwo zu knapp wird.

wenn's soweit ist, werd ich weiter berichten.

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

heute hab ich die pumpe provisorisch in das gehäuse umgesetzt, eine 'richtige' befestigung kommt dann später 
ausserdem hab ich das cdrom und die lüftersteuerung  oben im gehäuse eingebaut womit ersteres nun auch in betrieb ist.

der radiator wird demnächst auch am gehäuse angeschraubt. 
das wird wohl an der eigentlichen unterseite des benchtables geschehen(also von den fotos unten ausgesehen auf der linken seite). 
aber hier muss ich mir erst befestigungen am radi und benchtable bauen, wie genau, ist noch in planung.

so schaut's jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach kann der rechner dann unter den tisch, wenn die holzhaube denn auch fertig ist.

ich werde berichten wie es weiter geht....
mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Wo kommt der Kühler her und was für einen Lüfter hat er?


----------



## geist4711 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

der radiator, rechts unten liegend, ist aus einem klima-gerät und hat 2x 12cm t.b.silence drunter die nach oben die luft durchdrücken.

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Die Lamellen scheinen ziemlich dicht beisammen zustehen. Ich hoffe, das wird nicht zu laut.


----------



## geist4711 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

ja, lamellen sind sehr dicht beim radi.
das ist vor- und nachteil gleichermaßen; vorteil weil gute wärmeabfuhr, nachteil weil der/die lüfter einen hohen druck aufbauen müssen um die luft dadurch zu kriegen.

ich habe eine kleine kammer vor dem radi auf der lüfterseite, das der druck der lüfter sich verteilt und der radi gleichmässiger durchströmt wird. das soll auch beibehalten werden wenn der radi 'richtig' montiert wird.

lautstärkemässig, im testaufbau, ist der radi bei voller lüfterleistung nur wenig lauter als wenn die radi-lüfter 'frei' , also ohne radi, voll laufen würden -das luftrauschen wird nur grösser.
momentan ist der radi mit lüftern( auf 1200 u/min gedrosselt) im testaufbau nicht viel lauter, als der frei aber gedrosselt auf 1200 u/min laufende lüfter der die north- und south-bridge belüftet(eben das luftrauschen).
die lautstärke will ich noch etwas senken, indem ich die abluft des radi's später über einen kanal nach aussen führen will, wo der schall nicht direkt hinaus kann und somit das ganze leiser und gerichtet von mir weg austritt, also zu rückseite des gehäuses hin.
die ansaugungen aller lüfter sollen auch über kanäle(mit staubfiltern) erfolgen, dann von oben/unten, damit nichts vorn raus oder rein geht, in die richtung wo ich sitze. 
so ungefähr wie in der skitze in posting 33.

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

kleines update: hab nu ne andere Grafikkarte da die zwar wassergekühlte und recht flotte EVGA GTX 770 SC doch ein stück langsamer bei den spielen ist die ich so spiele.
bin in einem anderen forum günstig auf eine saphire tri-x R9 290 gestossen.
für die karte gibt's auch passende wasserkühler  , die wird also bald umgebaut auf WK.

zum 'holzumbau' bin ich immer noch nicht gekommen, komme einfach nicht zum baumarkt.....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

nochmal was neues:
bin heute für 10% preisnachlass und auchnoch versandkostenfrei an einen heatkiller-kühler passend für meine grafikkarte(R9 290) gekommen, bis nächste woche sollte der da sein und die neue karte kriegt ihren wasserkühler 
*freu*
dann kann meine frau sich auch nichtmehr irritiert über die beim spielen lüfter-rauschende karte äussern(is ja offen am laufen)  sie meint: 'das klingt wie ein wasserkocher' *ggg*

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

heute ging es endlich weiter, ich hatte etwas zeit...
der wasserkühler wurde auf die R9-290 montiert  und es wurde gerade alles soweit in spielen angetestet.

temperaturen bei cities-skylines, welcher hier die höchste auslastung macht nachdem sich die temperaturen eingependelt haben:
CPU 47°
GPU 45°
TMPIN2 (spannungswandler?) 53°
Raumtemp: 25°
Wassertemp 30°

unterm strich alles zufriedenstellend wobei man im system merkt das die 290 mehr leistung zieht da die temperaturen etwas höher gehen 

nun kann ich in ruhe an die montage/anbau des radioators im/am gehäuse gehen und dann die holzverkleidung anfertigen......

mfg
robert


----------



## Leob12 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Hört sich gut an? Gibts auch Fotos?


----------



## geist4711 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

ihr seit aber auch neugierig *ggg*
so, fotos:
einmal die karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal karte mit board:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal pc:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die pappe dient dazu das die aufsteigende wärme vom radiator nicht in den luftstrom des lüfters kommt und so das board mit aufheizt(north- und south-bridge) bzw der luftstrom vom lüfter überm board den temp-fühler am radiator belüftet und so beeinflusst.....

mfg
robert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das ganze fertig aussieht, insbesondere der Spawaskühler und dessen Wirkung. Deinen Luftkühler habe ich übrigens in scheinbar baugleicher Form in meinem Klimagerät entdeckt. Leistung hat der genug. Gibt es irgendwelche Cube-Gehäuse, in denen der Kühler reinpassen würde? Schön mit zweimal 200mm Lüfter, oder so?


----------



## geist4711 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

hö? der spawas-kühler ist längst drin  sitzt auf den fotos senkrecht unter der grafikkarte hinter den mainboard-anschlüssen und funzt leise vor sich hin 

komme übrigens langsam ehr zu der annahme; das der TMPIN2-wert die wärme der north- oder south-bridge angibt, genau konnte ich da noch nicht rausbekommen. 
aber da werde ich auch nixmehr dran verändern, wenn dann erst beim nächsten board  und das dürfte noch bis mindestens mitte nächstes jahr dauern.

zum radiator, da könnte ein 23cm-lüfter drauf passen, hat ja ne radi-fläche von 23x25cm plus anschlüsse.
heute hab ich erstmal etwas holz geholt(ja! ich war endlich beim baumarkt!) -6mm pappensperrholz- um dem radi generell erstmal eine 'gehäuse' zu geben.
soll so werden, das das brett wo die lüfter drauf kommen(2x12cm) mit klettband angebaut wird, also abnehmbar, und da dann ein rahmen ebenso mit klettband drauf kommt, der dann den staubfilter ergibt, also ein stoffbespannter rahmen.

hab hier ne skitze gemacht, die aber kaum deutlich macht was gemeint ist, ausser für den der sich damit beschäftigt hat. 
sobald ich einiges dazu gebastelt hab, zb das grundsätzliche radiator-gehäuse, gibts bilder und dann sieht man besser wie es gemeint(gebaut) ist 
morgen werde ich wohl anfangen damit.

ich werde berichten.....
robert


----------



## geist4711 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

heute ging's wieder einen schritt weiter.
der radiator bekommt sein erstes test-gehäuse.....
eine einfache kiste wo der radiator drin steht, die nach hinten und zu einer seite hin offen ist, wo dann die luft raus kann.
noch nix lackiert oderso, da ja test-aufbau um zu sehen ob das ganze krach macht wegen irgendwelcher resonanzen oder nicht die wärme abführt, oder was sonst noch passieren könnte 
das brett mit den lüftern ist mit klettband befestigt damit diese leicht abnehmbar sind. das selbe befestigungs-prinzip bekommt der staubfilter.

so schaut der radi-kasten ohne lüfter aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem rahmen der mit luftdurchlässigem stoff bestannt werden soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der ganze rechner jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




als nächstes kommt nun die stoffbespannung für den staubfilter und wenn alles soweit zufriedenstellend läuft wird der radi-kasten richtig befestigt und zb auch die schlauchdurchführungen reingearbeitet. auch bekommt die pumpe dann wohl eine hübschere befestigung als auf so einer minderschönen tabakdose zu stehen -passend in umgebungsfarbe 
übrigens erstaunlich wieviel staub sich da in so kurzer zeit sammelt, wobei man das erst auf den blitzlichfotos richtig sieht -immerwieder erschreckend  ....

ich werde weiter berichten.....
robert


----------



## geist4711 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

update:
hab jetzt den staubfilter fertig und ein bissel mit dem ersten 'radi-gehäuse' gespielt und erste probleme bzw nebenwirkungen festgestellt.
wenn ich das gehäuse so stehen lasse wie auf dem foto, erwärmt der warme luftstrom das blechgehäuse also hab ich ein brett zwischen radikasten und gehäuse gestellt damit das nicht weiter passiert.
auch wird die warme luft nicht gut abgeführt, also hab ich einen scythe 900rpm-lüfter auf der auslass-seite provisorisch positioniert, so das er die luft scheller und weiter weg abgeführt wird.
evtl hol ich mir noch andere lüfter als die tb-silence bzw sturm. da erstere doch wenig durchsatz machen und die sturm sind mir zu laut sind und knarren lagermässig bei langsamer drehzahl (sonst wären die gut).

ich werde berichten wie es weiter geht.

mfg
robert


----------



## Research (2. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Ein 200mm Lüfter würde es nicht tun?
Sehe gerade, es gibt auch 220 und 230mm

LÃ¼fter mit Rahmenbreite: 200mm/220mm/230mm/180mm/170mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## geist4711 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

die 200er und grösser machen meist nur einen luftdruck von 0,8-1 mmH²O, 
die zb "enermax twister presure"  im angegebenen drehzahlbereich von 500-1800 umdrehungen machen 0,6 -3,8mmH²O

ich brauche aber wegen den engen und vielen lamellen meines radiators druck  weshalb ich mir ja mal die sturm geholt hatte -die machen aber leider bei unteren drehzahlen starke lagergeräusche und im oberen bereich sind die sehr laut  aber viel luft und druck -leider besagte lagergeräusche, sonst würde ich die weiter nutzen....

mfg
robert


----------



## Research (3. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Ich würde es auf den Versuch ankommen lassen.


----------



## numbke (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

Würde auch mal einen 200mm ausprobieren.
Wenn es klappt wäre es das allemal wert.


----------



## geist4711 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

wenn der luftdurchsatz zweier(teils selbst mit einem schon) 120mm-lüfter und deren druck höher sind, als bei einem 200er lüfter, ist es keine option es zu probieren.

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

weiter geht's 
bin dietage über zwei alphacool 'susurro' lüfter gestolpert, die von den technischen daten her sehr interessant waren und nicht diese lager wie bei den leistungsfähigeren enermax-lüftern haben, trotzdem aber von den daten her nahe an den 'pressure' lüftern liegen.

heute sind die dinger endlich angekommen(fast ne wocher lieferung, grumpf) und ich habe sie gleich eingebaut.

sie sind leiser als die t.b.silence, selbst bei 1700 u/min (enermax 1500) sie machen deutlich mehr druck und luftmenge.
lagergeräusche konnte ich keine feststellen, egal bei welcher geschwindigkeit.
einzig die mindestspannung für die mindestumdrehungen sind etwas höher, mindestens auf 1150u/min wollen diese schon laufen.

temperaturen nun (1450u/min) bei 33° wasser und 49° grafikchip beim spielen nach mehreren stunden.
das ganze leiser als ein voll laufender enermax 'frei' aufgestellt.

werde mich dann demnächst noch etwas damit beschäftigen wie ich das gehäuse für den radiator optimiere.


ich werde berichten wie es weiter geht.....

robert


----------



## geist4711 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen?*

weiter geht's 
bin dietage über zwei alphacool 'susurro' lüfter gestolpert, die von den technischen daten her sehr interessant waren und nicht diese lager wie bei den leistungsfähigeren enermax-lüftern haben, trotzdem aber von den daten her nahe an den 'pressure' lüftern liegen.

heute sind die dinger endlich angekommen(fast ne wocher lieferung, grumpf) und ich habe sie gleich eingebaut.

sie sind leiser als die t.b.silence, selbst bei 1700 u/min (enermax 1500) sie machen deutlich mehr druck und luftmenge.
lagergeräusche konnte ich keine feststellen, egal bei welcher geschwindigkeit.
einzig die mindestspannung für die mindestumdrehungen sind etwas höher, mindestens auf 1150u/min wollen diese schon laufen.

temperaturen nun (1450u/min) bei 32° wasser und 47° grafikchip beim spielen nach mehreren stunden(zimmertemp 23°).
das ganze leiser als ein voll laufender enermax 'frei' aufgestellt.

werde mich dann demnächst noch etwas damit beschäftigen wie ich das gehäuse für den radiator optimiere.


ich werde berichten wie es weiter geht.....

robert


----------



## geist4711 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen? -es bleibt bei wasser *

kleines update:
nach vielen umbauten und tests, habe ich nun die beiden vorhandenen T.B-silence lüfter als absaugende lüfter hinter den radi positioniert damit diese die luft möglichst schnell weit weg vom PC befördern das möglichst keine erwärmte luft in der nähe des pc bleibt -bringt zb beim tv-schauen 2-3° weniger wasser-temp.
zum spielen kam ich nochnicht wieder nennenswert, schätze aber das es dort so 1-2° gibt.

ich werde berichten wie es weiter geht.....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen? -es bleibt bei wasser *

in den tetzten tagen gab es einige umbauten:
nachdem ich trotz wasserkühlern auf CPU, GRafikkarte(fullcover kühler) und den spannungswandlern dazu noch belüftung von north- und south-bridge leider immerwieder hatte das das system im voll-last-bereich einfach hängen blieb, hab ich mich entschieden ein besseres, weil mit mehr spannungswandlern ausgestattetes mainboard zu holen.
da es sich nicht lohnt weitere investitionen in die AM-3-sockel-plattform zu tätigen, habe ich mir lange gedanken gemacht, in welche richtung es denn gehen sollte.

die neuen skylake-systeme sind interessant, weil das neueste vom neuen.
sockel 1150 ist auch interessant, gerade weil man dann evtl auch einen xeon nehmen kann, der zum I5-preis die leistung eines I7 bieten könnte, aber ohne integrierte GPU(fallback-system wenn mal die grafikkarte ausfällt und man nicht gleich ersatz zur hand hat)
RAM hab ich ja gerade vor relativ kurzer zeit auf 16GB aufgerüstet, und es währe schön wenn ich das nicht gleich wieder ersetzen muss.
OC'en wäre eine option für später, wenn das die CPU zuliesse, gerade weil ich ja mit wasser kühle.

nach vielem abwägen und vergleichen bin ich dann zu dem schluss gekommen, das die mehrleistung(gerade in spielen) von skylake nicht ausschlaggebend ist, gerade weil ich dann auf teuerere mainboards setzen müsste und neues RAM auchnoch dazu käme.
sockel 2011 is generell zu teuer und bringt mir nicht genug mehrleistung für das geld.
bleibt sockel 1150.
da kann ich dann mein vorghandenes RAM weiter nutzen, der CPU-kühler hat halterungen auch für den sockel und ich hab die volle auswahl an cpu's, also xeon oder I5 oder I7.
mit ein wenig glück fand ich ein ASUS Z87 pro board für 40€ günstiger als normalpreis(neu, nicht gebraucht) mit 12phasen-spannungsregelung und grossem kühlern drauf.
da ich dort also etwas sparen konnte, hab ich mir ein herz gefasst und gleich einen I7 4790K dazu geholt.
so kann ich dann später übertakten und hab auch gleich die maximale CPU-lösung für mein system, und setze so nicht wieder geld in den sand wenn ich erst was kleines und später dann die grosse CPU hole.

dann waren die neuen sachen alle hier und der grosse umbau ging los:
RAM brauchte nur umgesteckt werden und bleibt weiter luftgekühlt
Chipsatz und spannungswandler bleiben auch luftgekühlt(hätte sonst noch einen weiteren spannungswandler-kühler kaufen müssen fand aber das der vorhandene grosse luftkühler ausreichen sollte) -dafür bekommt dieser einen 12cm lüfter(900u/min enermax tb-silence.
grafikkarte bleibt wassergekühlt und CPU bekommt den vorhandenen wasserkühler.

nach dem erfolgreichen umbau(radiator blieb ausgestattet wie er ist) hab ich etwas mit den boardmöglicheiten gespielt(lüftersteuerung) und dann nach 2-3 optimierungen nun folgenden aufbau:
2x enermax tb-silence 1500u/min am radi-ausgang(das ganze sitzt ja in einem kasten mit staubfilter am eingang)
2x acool succurio 1800u/min vor dem radi.
1x ein 900u/m enermax tb-silence für die festplatten(ungeregelt)
1x ein 9cm lüfter mit 1400u/min für den chipsatz.
1x ein 1600/min tb-silence für die spannungsawandler

lüfter für spannungswandler und chipsatz laufen über cpu-van bzw cpu-opt.
die 4 radi-lüfter laufen an den 4 chassie-fan anschlüssen.
das ganze wird gesteuert vom mainboard her, gekoppelt an die cpu-temperatur.
lüfterdrehzahlen:
30% bei biszu 40°
60% bei biszu 50°
100% bai biszu 60°
so laufen die radi-lüfter schon bei 60° CPU-temp maxmimal und halten eine überhitzung sicher im zaum. 

temperaturen beim spielen bei ca 22° raumtemp:
CPU unter 55°
GPU unter 60°
wasser unter 36°

das system ist durch die vollautomatische lüftersteuerung nun so leise, das es als 'silent-system' durchginge, trotz vieler lüfter und recht offenem aufbau(ist ja immernoch der baenchtable)

vtl, wird später der grössere radi den ich noch hab eingesetzt und dann der radi-kasten erneuert -dazu muss ich aber serstmal sehen wie die wassertemperaturen zum sommer hin werden. bisher reicht's auch so 

ich werde berichten wenn und wie es denn weiter geht....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kühlung mit Silikon-öl, fragen anregungen? -es bleibt bei wasser *

in letzter zeit wurde es ja malwieder jahresbedingt etwas wärmer....
dabei ergab sich dann, das ich wenn es so 26°raumtemperatur hat, man beim spielen die radiator-lüfter hochdrehen muss um unter 40° wassertemp zu bleiben und das macht krach.....
also hab ich mich etwas umgeschaut und bin über einen schönen radiator und einen dritten radiator-lüfter meiner schon verbauten susurros gestolpert.
nebenbei hab ich noch das dest. wasser gegen blaues fertig-gemisch getauscht.

vor ein paar tagen war es dann soweit, das system wurde leer gemacht umgebaut und neu befüllt.
jetzt läuft hier ein Mora 3 welcher in der mittleren reihe senkrecht 3 susurros (auf ca 600U/min gedrosslt) verbaut hat.
lüfter die die wärme wegbringen gibt es nichtmehr da der mora etwas anders aufgestellt wurde unterm tisch.

wassertemperatur beim spielen konnte ich bisher nicht über 30° bringen(zimmertemp 22-24°), egal welches spiel läuft. 
dabei zeigt sich das nun der sonst nie zu hörende netzteil-lüfter das lauteste teil im pc ist 

ich warte nun noch die nächsten wesentlich wärmeren tage ab und entscheide dann ob der mora evtl noch ein paar lüfter für den sommer bekommen muss, weil das wasser wieder zu warm wird -das könnte aber etwas dauern.

edit: so schaut es jetzt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boah, mit blitzlicht sieht man wieder wie schnell sich überall staub sammelt  !

ich werde berichten wie es weiter geht.....

mfg
robert


----------

